# WC White Calvus Spawn plus Multie spawn! *pics*



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

Dad:








Dad and Mom:








Fry:









Mom?:








Fry:

















I just got the multies two weeks ago, but I've had the WC Calvus for 2 months now.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

dude thats awesome!!! congrats!!


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats! :thumb: Those white Calvus are really nice!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

the multi fry look like Calvus fry. Well all fry really looks the same at that size


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

furcifer is right, those are alto fry for sure, not multies


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Furcifer158 said:


> the multi fry look like Calvus fry.


I was thinking the same thing! :lol:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

arent Calvus' fry eaters?


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

That's what I thought too but my Daffodils keep beating them up whenever they get close.


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

They really look like calvus fry? The multies have been protecting them so I figured that they were... maybe they're just camping out on the other end of the tank.

--Edit
It looks as though they are Calvus fry, from looking at pictures of other Multie spawns.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe the multies are just lonely - at least some one's doing it for them 

I'd syphon those suckers and start rearing them, those calvus are nice.


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Maybe the multies are just lonely - at least some one's doing it for them
> 
> I'd syphon those suckers and start rearing them, those calvus are nice.


I have to get a 10g set up, it looks like the Calvus are going to spawn again, so I doubt I'll have any shortage of fry. Once my sponge filter comes in the mail, I'll start the transfer.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

How big are your Calvus?


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

The Male is 4-4 1/2" and the female is maybe 2 1/2" max. I'm horrible at sizing fish up from glance, but these are my closest estimations.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

whats the update on the fish?? 8)


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

thefish said:


> I have to get a 10g set up, it looks like the Calvus are going to spawn again, so I doubt I'll have any shortage of fry. Once my sponge filter comes in the mail, I'll start the transfer.


and as fast as calvus grow, in about 2 years, they'll be a sellable size... :wink:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

chapman76 said:


> thefish said:
> 
> 
> > I have to get a 10g set up, it looks like the Calvus are going to spawn again, so I doubt I'll have any shortage of fry. Once my sponge filter comes in the mail, I'll start the transfer.
> ...


You can get them to an inch in as little as 3 to 4 months


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

spitfiretjh said:


> whats the update on the fish?? 8)


Sponge filter still hasn't come, but there are a still many tiny calvus fry swimming about, but there is no doubt that some have gone "missing". I blame their father. When I get the new tank set up, I'll post a real update.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

some more pics would be nice.


----------

